# [SOLVED] Parallels 8 Port Forwarding



## milliegram (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a MacBook Air (OS X 10.8.4, 1.7 GHz Intel Core i5, 4 GB 1600 MHz DDR3) that has Parallels Desktop 8 installed on it with Windows XP Professional, SP3. I want to run WebCamXP 5 and broadcast a Logitech Orbit AF webcam. I need to do port forwarding for that to happen and have no idea how to set it up. I do have another computer (Dell) on the same wireless network that is already running WebCam XP 5 with port 8080 forwarded. My router is a LinkSys E1200. I have read so many 'how-to's and none of them make any sense to me. If you can help me, I will need very simple and clear instructions. Thanks in advance. Michelle


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Parallels 8 Port Forwarding*

You would first have to change the listening port for the software on your pc to 8081. Then you would forward the same as the existing setup but use port 8081 instead of 8080. Reason is you can't have the same port pointed to two different locations.

Hope this helps


----------



## milliegram (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for responding. This is the problem. I have no idea what a listening port is. I think that the router is set up for port forwarding 8081. I am already port forwarding 8080 on it, and that is working correctly. So I just did the same thing again and put in 8081 instead. For that one (8081) I used the MacBook Air's IP address. I think that is a static IP address, and the internet works with it. But what do I do from there? Do I have to set the listening port on the Mac (Network prefs) or through Parallels Desktop? Where do I find this port? Here is where I get lost. Thanks. Michelle


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Parallels 8 Port Forwarding*

Its your pc that needs the static ip.

"For that one (8081) I used the MacBook Air's IP address" That would be incorrect. Again it would be the ip of your pc.

Perhaps this will help

http://www.darkboard.net/private/webcamxp5.pdf


----------



## milliegram (Nov 1, 2011)

We have four Macs, two iPods, one iPad and one Dell PC all on this wireless system. It is one of the Macs that is running the WebCamXP program on Parallels 8. Doesn't the router have to send the original request to the Mac with the Parallels? If WebCamXP is running on the Mac, how do I find it's (Windows XP) IP? Thanks. Michelle


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Parallels 8 Port Forwarding*

"Doesn't the router have to send the original request to the Mac with the Parallels?"

This would be your choice: to continue sending to the mac and to the additional mac running the xp vm. Or you could remove the forwarding to the first mac and send it to the 2nd mac instead.

Again you can't send the same port to two different ip addresses. It doesn't work that way.


"If WebCamXP is running on the Mac, how do I find it's (Windows XP) IP?"

In xp you would go to a command prompt and run the ipconfig command to see what is listed for ip address.

Who setup the original port forwarding?


----------



## milliegram (Nov 1, 2011)

>>"Doesn't the router have to send the original request to the Mac with the Parallels?"

>This would be your choice: to continue sending to the mac and to the additional mac running the xp vm. Or you could remove the forwarding to the first mac and send it to the 2nd mac instead.

The first forwarding (8080) is going to a Dell PC, not a Mac. I set that one up with the help from my ISP tech, while he was helping me set up the new router. That port forwarding is working.

>Again you can't send the same port to two different ip addresses. It doesn't work that way.

I understand that. That is why I am trying to port forward 8081 (if that number is acceptable) to the Mac. But when I set up the router to port forward 8081, do I pf to the Mac (running Parallels 8) or directly to the vm on that Mac? 

"If WebCamXP is running on the Mac, how do I find it's (Windows XP) IP?"

>In xp you would go to a command prompt and run the ipconfig command to see what is listed for ip address. 

I get 10.211.55.128 for the vm's IP address. The host Mac's IP address is 192.168.1.128. Which of those do I enter into the router?

>Who setup the original port forwarding?

I did, with the help of the ISP tech. But he can't help me with a program on a vm on a specific computer.

Thanks. Michelle


----------



## milliegram (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't know where that stupid smiley face came from! /mg


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Parallels 8 Port Forwarding*

Your xp vm needs to be configured for real network access. It needs a 192.168.1.x ip. The ip it has now is useless.

Once you have a real ip assigned and attached to the network you need to do two things;
1. forward in the router to that xp ip address
2. change the listening port in the application to 8081. If you don't change the listening port from the default 8080 you will never be able to make a connection.

Or backup the present router configuration [you should do this anyway] and then change the presently set port forward to the xp ip but use the default 8080. Then backup the router again. Rename the backups pc pf and mac pf and simply load that config in the router when you want that device to have access/pf.


----------



## milliegram (Nov 1, 2011)

The host Mac's IP address is 192.168.1.124. In XP I tried going to Local Area Connection Status, Properties, Internet Protocol (TCP/IP), Properties. I chose Use the following IP address and put in

IP address 192.168.1.124 
Subnet mask. 255.255.255.0 
Default gateway 192.168.1.1 

Under Use the following DNS server address I put in 

Preferred DNS server. 192.168.1.1 

When I closed out all of that, I was not able to connect to the Internet. I changed the XP address to 192.168.1.121. No Internet. Then I used Portforward Setup Static IP Address to set up a static IP address. I tried both 192.168.1.124 and 121. (As far as I know nothing else on this network has the 121 address.) Again, no internet connection. When I went back to dynamic and it assigned its own address, it used the 10.211.55.3. Internet worked. When I assigned a static address using 10.211.55.124, the internet worked. What am I missing?

The listening port in WebcamXP has been set to 8081. The Dell computer has to remain 8080. It is on 24/7 and can't be changed or alternated.

I have found this site, which seems like it should help, but so far it hasn't worked for me. Maybe I am not entering the correct numbers.
http://download.parallels.com/desktop/v6/docs/en/Parallels_Desktop_Users_Guide/31974.htm

Thanks. Michelle


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Parallels 8 Port Forwarding*

It would appear the vm software is also providing a router and dhcp services. So in addition to forwarding in the router you need to forward in the software router. This means in the router you point to the ip of the mac [192.x.x.x] and then in the software router point forward to the ip xp is using [10.x.x.x]


----------



## milliegram (Nov 1, 2011)

Champagne corks popping! Laughter and singing! Tears of joy! 

It works. Thank you so very very much.

Michelle


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Parallels 8 Port Forwarding*

Yea! And thanks for the update.


----------

